# LGB MTS / Piko



## intern222 (Jan 11, 2022)

I’ve lost my fastball on the DCC/MTS topic, but my 11yr old son is getting me back in the game. He got a PIKO set for Christmas and found a LGB decoder. He wants me to install it in the PIKO locomotive. First off, is a LGB decoder compatible with a PIKO loco?


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

Not all LGB decoders are created equal. I own a lot of LGB and love it, but the really old decoders I find cumbersome and lacking compatability.
There is literature available online, so if you have a part number, you could find what amperage etc the decoder supports


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Reply on his other thread:









LGB / Piko question


I’ve lost my fastball on the DCC/MTS topic, but my 11yr old son is getting me back in the game. He got a PIKO set for Christmas and found a LGB decoder. He wants me to install it in the PIKO locomotive. First off, is a LGB decoder compatible with a PIKO loco? thanks!




www.mylargescale.com





Best to post on only one forum, otherwise you get half the answers in one place and half the other...

going over there now.

Greg


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

intern222 said:


> I’ve lost my fastball on the DCC/MTS topic, but my 11yr old son is getting me back in the game. He got a PIKO set for Christmas and found a LGB decoder. He wants me to install it in the PIKO locomotive. First off, is a LGB decoder compatible with a PIKO loco?


You don't indicate whether you want to convert your Piko to operate from DC analog to DCC power, or to just convert it to sound still using DC analog power. Most DCC sound decoders will also operate on DC analog but you can't access all the available sounds in the decoder without using a DCC system. In DC analog operation, you'll get the locomotive's operating sounds but to activate the whistle/horn and bell, the locomotive needs a reed switch installed into the motor block and then use track magnets to activate the whistle and bell.

I don't service Piko locomotives, only LGB. So, I'm not familiar with the type of DCC Interface your Piko unit has. In theory, any large scale DCC decoder will work with your Piko locomotive but it's the interface connection that needs to be sorted out. You need to check the Piko locomotive's User Guide on it's guidance to convert it to DCC driving only decoder, or a DCC driving/sound decoder. You can also contact Piko America Technical Department in San Diego CA for assistance if you can't figure it out with the User Guide. Of course, they'll probably say only to use a Piko DCC decoder but that's no the only option. For example, I sell and install the following DCC sound decoders and will install any of them into LGB locomotives: ESU, Massoth, LGB, Marklin MSD3, Piko and Soundtraxx. Usually on older LGB locomotives, I remove the old factory electronics board(s) and replace them with a new DCC sound decoder.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news when contacting Piko is there is a LGB person there that knows both companies products (Jonathin I believe). Since you mentioned LGB I assume you are limited to 14 speed steps and addresses between 1 and 15 for the 55016. Is the system serial only (55000, early 55005) or the newer MTS II P (55005) or MTS III (55006).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Good news when contacting Piko is there is a LGB person there that knows both companies products (Jonathin I believe).


*Jonathan Meador*

He is a great guy and perhaps the most knowledgeable for LGB and Piko.

The last phone number I have is 619-280-2800 (main Piko number)


----------

